# A stray dog kept stealing a stuffed unicorn from a Dollar General, so animal control bought it for him



## Prairie dog (Mar 27, 2021)

A stray dog kept stealing a stuffed unicorn from a Dollar General, so animal control bought it for him​
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/us/a...r-him/ar-BB1f2hSx?li=AAggFp4&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## Lara (Mar 27, 2021)

That's so sweet. I love happy news


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2021)

Prairie dog said:


> A stray dog kept stealing a stuffed unicorn from a Dollar General, so animal control bought it for him​
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/us/a...r-him/ar-BB1f2hSx?li=AAggFp4&ocid=mailsignout


One of our dogs..our elder Mid size Labradoodle, loves those stuffed unicorns and octopuses...


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 27, 2021)

How sweet that is!


----------



## Lara (Mar 27, 2021)

I use to stop by Goodwill and buy the stuffed animals that made noises. I didn't feel like it deprived toddlers from receiving them because children shouldn't be getting used toys that they may sleep with or put in their mouths. I don't imagine they're selling them anymore during covid.

My dogs loved 2 birds that chirped, Sesame Street's Big Bird that sang the ABC's and said different things, soft stuffed baby dolls that would giggle and coo, soft material rattles, and more.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 27, 2021)

It's sad that it had to go that far.

On tonight's news, they said that the dog and his friend the unicorn have been adopted.


----------

